# Crazy Car!



## 85300zx (Apr 21, 2004)

Hello all
Got this 85 300zx with a problem I cant figure out. I purchased the car from an older couple who bought it in 86. It only has 71xxx miles and is in great condition!! However, it runs like crap! It has been through all the major recalls and had a tune up last year. It acts like it is missing or the timing is off. I pulled a couple of the plugs and they appear to be fine. I plan on checking the timing tomorrow but was wondering if anyone might know of something else that may be causing the hesitation and surging. The car was rarely driven and at last estimate has not been out for well over a month! 
Thanks for any assistance.
MT


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Check the distributor. Fuel filter and all that fun stuff. And check the timing.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Might want to go searching through some vacuum lines , see if any are cracked. 
One thing I hate about low mileage cars , that means they sat a lot , which means seals dry out , and crack when suddenly used regularly , vacuum lines crack when exposed to boost and vacuum , etc etc.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

85300zx said:


> Hello all
> Got this 85 300zx with a problem I cant figure out. I purchased the car from an older couple who bought it in 86. It only has 71xxx miles and is in great condition!! However, it runs like crap! It has been through all the major recalls and had a tune up last year. It acts like it is missing or the timing is off. I pulled a couple of the plugs and they appear to be fine. I plan on checking the timing tomorrow but was wondering if anyone might know of something else that may be causing the hesitation and surging. The car was rarely driven and at last estimate has not been out for well over a month!
> Thanks for any assistance.
> MT


You might want to check out the injectors as well.


----------

